# Yeah Im pretty bored.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My satellite is down because of the wind so I made a couple sigs to fill some time, let me know what you think if you want on its yours.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Always with the sick work, nice job dude!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yup, still bored..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent work!

Love the Wandy and Maia!


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

That wandy one is sick


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

really like the Maia one
nice work as always tox


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys one more before I call it a night.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know Im not supposed to double post but if I dont its kinda pointless adding to this because it'll just fall into obscurity.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work keep it up


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's only bad to double post in a discussion thread, not when posting images, or the like.

Great work though


----------

